# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Splicing valley flashing with corragated roof

## Lovelace

I would like to splice a valley from a "L" shaped tile roof into a corragated roof of my verandah. Any ideas how complete this task to prevent water leaks?
I would like to place the verandah roof under the first row of tiles to maximize the verandah roof height.

----------


## David.Elliott

pics?

----------


## Uncle Bob

You aren't going to gain much height, maybe 3 inches.
But you would want to remove the gutter from the area where the verandah roof is going.
Build the verandah roof, then flash under the tiles and the valley where the L joins and then onto the corrugated roof. 
The flashing would need to be made of the same material as the corrugated roof to stop the dissimilar metal corrosion issue.

----------


## cyclic

> I would like to splice a valley from a "L" shaped tile roof into a corragated roof of my verandah. Any ideas how complete this task to prevent water leaks?
> I would like to place the verandah roof under the first row of tiles to maximize the verandah roof height.

  Everything depends on how you intend to do the verandah roof.
i.e Do you intend to have 2 roof sections, one coming off above each fascia into a gutter like the tiled roof runs into a valley, or is the verandah roof going to run from one fascia and parallel with the other fascia, with a slight fall to the new gutter ??? 
No matter which way you go, use a deck profile(trimdeck etc) do not use corrugated, and seeing as it will be low pitch, space your roof battens at 750mm apart..
As bob said, you will need to flash up under the tiles and valley gutter, then out over the metal roof, and make sure you weather the sheet ends (turn the pans of the sheets up with the correct tool).
You will have to lift up quite a few tiles to get the valley gutter out in order to allow the new flashing to be sealed under the valley gutter, unless you mitre the 2 flashings together on the roof then wriggle them under the valley gutter.

----------


## NZC

If the veranda is going to be new just use roof extenda brackets. Easier, cheaper,  less waterproofing issues.   Roof Extenda Bracket - Roof Extenda Pty Ltd

----------

